# More of Toff and Hersh



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

Hershey looking cute!



















Toffee cooling off









Fuzzy Face


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Awwww...they're so cute!!! I love that last one of Hershey's face. That's a very nice looking lake too. Where are you from?


----------



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

Thank you! I can't believe I gave this camera to my daughter! I need to get one for myself! It takes great pictures, even though I am a horrible photographer, haha. :wink:

I live about half way between Los Angeles and San Francisco, California. The closest city is Santa Barbara. The river isn't always this full, but they have been letting water out of the lake that feeds the river lately and that makes me and my dogs happy!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

What kind of camera is it?


----------



## Gia (May 29, 2009)

It is a Canon Power Shot SX 10 IS.
It's a bit bulky, but it seems that the smaller cameras just can't take as good of pictures and the shutter speed is so slow on them, that photographing animals in action is impossible!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Gia said:


> but it seems that the smaller cameras just can't take as good of pictures and the shutter speed is so slow on them, that photographing animals in action is impossible!


Isn't that the truth. :tongue:


----------

